# Schwinn 59 Jaguar 3 speed



## Chocolat96 (Sep 24, 2017)

Almost done with my 59 Jag project just need to get the speedometer cable and I should be done.


----------



## Rollo (Sep 24, 2017)

... Beautiful work! ...


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 24, 2017)

Daaaaaaayum!  Beautiful!


----------



## phantom (Sep 24, 2017)

Just outstanding


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 24, 2017)

That is one beautiful middleweight, stunning color. Great job.


----------



## Chocolat96 (Sep 25, 2017)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Daaaaaaayum!  Beautiful!



Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Chocolat96 (Sep 25, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> That is one beautiful middleweight, stunning color. Great job.



Thank you Tim.


----------



## Chocolat96 (Sep 25, 2017)

phantom said:


> Just outstanding



Thanks!!!


----------



## Chocolat96 (Sep 25, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... Beautiful work! ...



Thanks.


----------



## SHO2010 (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks great. Where did you get your candy cane stripped cables I need some green ones for my 61 Jag.


----------



## Chocolat96 (Sep 25, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> Looks great. Where did you get your candy cane stripped cables I need some green ones for my 61 Jag.



Found them on eBay took awhile to find a set but only use one of them.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 23, 2018)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## phantom (Jan 23, 2018)

SHO2010 said:


> Looks great. Where did you get your candy cane stripped cables I need some green ones for my 61 Jag.



Speedway cable wrap from Ron  aka Zagar X


----------



## Jim Barnard (Jan 23, 2018)

So nice! I LOVE the middleweights


----------



## Sven (Jan 27, 2018)

Superbly done! Your attention to detail is to be commended.


----------

